# To qubit και το bit, το δυφίο και τα όριά του στην παραγωγή όρων, το πολυεπίπεδο στη σημασία και άλλες 10 κβαντισμένες δυαδικές ιστορίες



## Zazula (Apr 18, 2010)

.
Παρόλο που ο τίτλος τα λέει ήδη όλα (), ας τα πάρουμε από την αρχή και να τα βάλουμε σε μια σειρά για να τα παρακολουθήσουμε ευκολότερα.

Στην αγγλική γλώσσα υπάρχει ο όρος *binary digit* (αποδίδεται με τον ελληνικό όρο *δυαδικό ψηφίο*), ο οποίος έδωσε το σύμμειγμα *bit* [=b(inary dig)it], για το οποίο (το _bit_, δηλαδή) οφείλουμε να επισημάνουμε ότι ορολογικώς κατασημαίνει ακριβώς την ίδια έννοια με το _binary digit_. Το σύμμειγμα αυτό, λοιπόν, ο όρος _bit_ μ' άλλα λόγια, γνώρισε τεράστια διάδοση και χρησιμοποιείται εξαιρετικά εκτεταμένα, δηλώνοντας το μικρότερο κομμάτι ψηφιακής πληροφορίας: Το bit, ένα δυαδικό ψηφίο δηλαδή, μπορεί να πάρει μόνον μία από τις τιμές 0 ή 1, αποτελώντας έτσι την ελάχιστη μονάδα στην οποία μπορεί να υπάρξει (επομένως και να τύχει επεξεργασίας, αποθηκευτεί, μετακινηθεί κλπ) η ψηφιακή πληροφορία.

Για την απόδοση του συμμείγματος _bit_ στην ελληνική γλώσσα δεν ακολουθήθηκε αυτό που έγινε σε άλλες γλώσσες, στις οποίες το _bit_ εισήχθη ατόφιο παρά το γεγονός ότι σε αυτές δεν διατηρείτο ο μηχανισμός παραγωγής όπως στην αγγλική (κι έτσι π.χ. στα γαλλικά έχουμε _chiffre binaire_, στα γερμανικά _Binärziffer_, στα ισπανικά _dígito binario_ κ.ο.κ. — αλλά όλοι τους λένε και γράφουν «bit»). Στην ελληνική ορολογία, όμως, επιχειρήθηκε να μονολεκτηθεί ο όρος _δυαδικό ψηφίο_, με χρήση ακριβώς του ίδιου μηχανισμού με αυτόν τής αγγλικής που παρήγαγε το _bit_ από το _b(inary dig)it_ — κι έτσι γεννήθηκε ο όρος *δυφίο* [=δυ(αδικό ψη)φίο]. Για τη σχετική τεκμηρίωση από τον ΕΛΟΤ και την ΕΛΕΤΟ μπορείτε να διαβάσετε εδώ: https://sales.elot.gr/announcement/ELOT996-01.pdf, απ' όπου επιλεκτικά αντιγράφω:

Η μονολέκτηση του _binary digit_ σε _bit_ έδωσε την δυνατότητα να δημιουργηθούν στην αγγλική πάρα πολλοί πολυλεκτικοί σύμπλοκοι όροι με συνθετικό το σύντομο _bit_. [...] Το _δυφίο_ είναι καθιερωμένο από πολλά χρόνια στην τυποποίηση, όχι μόνο της πληροφορικής, αλλά και των τηλεπικοινωνιών (υπάρχουν κείμενα πολλών χιλιάδων σελίδων που χρησιμοποιούν το δυφίο και τα παράγωγά του). [...] Το πλεονέκτημα του _δυφίου_ είναι ότι εντάσσεται απόλυτα στο κλιτικό σύστημα και στα συστήματα παραγωγής και σύνθεσης της ελληνικής γλώσσας παρέχοντας πλήθος παραγώγων και συνθέτων τα οποία έχουν ήδη χρησιμοποιηθεί ευρύτατα σε όρους. Παραδείγματα: _δυφιακός, οκταδύφιος, επταδύφιος, νιδύφιος (και ν-δύφιος), πολυδύφιος, πολυδυφιακός, δυφιοσυλλαβή, δυφιοοκτάδα, δυφιοεπτάδα, δυφιονιάδα, δυφιακά, δυφιηδόν, δυφιορρυθμός, δυφιοστρεφής, δυφιοστρέφεια, δυφιοσειριακός, δυφιοπαράλληλος, ..._​ 
Αναντίρρητα η ύπαρξη του όρου _δυφίο_ εξυπηρετεί στον σχηματισμό παραγώγων και συνθέτων — αλλά εξυπηρετεί μόνον όσους τον χρησιμοποιούν, εννοείται. Διότι το μεγαλύτερο μέρος τής αγοράς δεν ακολούθησε την προτροπή των ΕΛΟΤ και ΕΛΕΤΟ, και υιοθέτησε ατόφιο το _bit_ (δυστυχώς αμετάγραπτο, κατά κανόνα). Τουλάχιστον, όμως, δημιούργησε ένα παραγωγικό επίθημα: Πρόκειται για το *-μπιτος*, που το βρίσκουμε σε λέξεις όπως _οκτάμπιτος_, _64μπιτος_ κ.τ.ό.​ 
Βέβαια, υπάρχει και κάτι άλλο —εξίσου, για να μην πω και περισσότερο, σημαντικό— το οποίο δεν το αγγίζει καν το προαναφερθέν σκεπτικό των ΕΛΟΤ και ΕΛΕΤΟ: Πρόκειται για το γεγονός ότι στο _bit_ δεν είχαμε έναν κάποιον τυχαίο σχηματισμό ή ένα βολικά σύντομο σύμμειγμα, αλλά έναν σοφά επιλεγμένο όρο ο οποίος συγκέντρωνε τα ακόλουθα χαρακτηριστικά:​__●__Ήταν υφιστάμενη λέξη τής αγγλικής γλώσσας.
__●__Η λέξη αυτή όχι μόνον υπήρχε, αλλά ήταν και κοινότατη — γνωστή στους πάντες, ανεξαρτήτως μορφωτικού επιπέδου.
__●__Η πασίγνωστη αυτή λέξη είχε ακριβώς την επιθυμητή σημασία: _τεμαχίδιο_, _κομματάκι_, _ψίχουλο_, _ελάχιστο_, _σταλιά_ κ.ά. σχετικά.

Οπότε, αυτό που απέτυχαν να διαγνώσουν στην περίπτωση του σχηματισμού τού όρου _bit_ ο ΕΛΟΤ και η ΕΛΕΤΟ ήταν το γεγονός πως δεν επρόκειτο ουσιαστικά για γνήσια περίπτωση συμμείγματος, αλλά απλώς για χρήση τού μηχανισμού τού συμμείγματος για να εξυπηρετηθεί το εξαρχής σκοπούμενο: το να καταλήξουμε, δηλαδή, από το _binary digit_ στο εξόχως βολικό _bit_. Έτυχε επομένως το _bit_ να μπορεί να προκύψει ως σύμμειγμα, και φυσικά αυτό δεν αφέθηκε ανεκμετάλλευτο από τους αγγλόφωνους ορολόγους της πληροφορικής — και να είστε βέβαιοι ότι, αν ο δίλεκτος όρος ήταν διαφορετικός, θα βλέπαμε εξίσου άνετα το να καταλήγουμε σε κάτι άλλο (πάντα όμως υπάρχουσα λέξη) με το ίδιο νόημα, όπως λ.χ. _jot_, _whit_, _mite_ κλπ.

Δηλαδή, αυτό που έπραξαν κατ' ουσίαν οι αγγλόφωνοι ήταν το να καταφύγουν στην ίδια λογική που διέπει και τα τελεωνύμια (όπως λέω εγώ τα _backronyms_): Ξέρουν από πριν πού θέλουν να καταλήξουν, και χρησιμοποιούν αντίστροφα έναν μηχανισμό με δεδομένο το τελικό αποτέλεσμα. Γιατί είμαι τόσο βέβαιος; Διότι ακόμη και πριν καταλήξουν οι πληροφορικοί στην έννοια του δυαδικού ψηφίου (_binary digit_), είχαν ήδη ορίσει πως η ελάχιστη μορφή πληροφορίας θα λέγεται _bit_! Και, επειδή τότε δεν υπήρχε το _binary digit_ για να πλασάρουν το _bit_ ως σύμμειγμα, κατέφυγαν στον μηχανισμό τού τελεωνυμίου (και μάλιστα αφήνοντας έξω έναν όρο, για να τους προκύψει το σκοπούμενο): Συγκεκριμένα, το 1949 οι Claude E. Shannon και Warren Weaver στο βιβλίο τους _'The Mathematical Theory of Communication_' (The University of Illinois Press) έδωσαν στη "μονάδα πληροφορίας" την ονομασία *bit*, την οποία όρισαν ως το ακρωνύμιο του όρου *b*asic indissoluble *i*nformation uni*t*. Περίπου την ίδια εποχή, και δεδομένου ότι και οι Shannon και Weaver κατέληγαν στο συμπέρασμα πως κάθε διαδικασία επιλογής μπορεί να αναχθεί σε μια ακολουθία από δυαδικές αποφάσεις, εμφανίζεται ο όρος _bit_ και ως προϊόν τού όρου *b*inary dig*it*. To bit των Shannon & Weaver διαφέρει από το binary digit (όποιος ενδιαφέρεται μπορεί να διαβάσει σχετικά εδώ: http://citeseerx.ist.psu.edu/viewdoc/download?doi=10.1.1.91.4428&rep=rep1&type=pdf), αλλά η ουσία παραμένει η ίδια: Το ιερό ορολογικό δισκοπότηρο για την ελάχιστη πληροφορία ήταν ο όρος _bit_, ασχέτως της διαδικασίας με την οποία θα καταλήγαμε σε αυτόν.

Τέλος πάντων, είπαμε ότι επισήμως η ορθή ορολογικώς απόδοση του _bit_ στα ελληνικά είναι _δυφίο_. Το οποίο είναι βολικό στην παραγωγή και τη σύνθεση, σύμφωνα με τους προλεχθέντες ισχυρισμούς των ΕΛΟΤ και ΕΛΕΤΟ, αλλά δεν κάνει αμέσως κλικ στον αναγνώστη / ακροατή (όπως κάνει το _bit_ στον αγγλόφωνο) διότι αποτελεί μια λέξη τεχνητή, την οποία πρέπει κανείς να μάθει πρώτα, προκειμένου να τη γνωρίζει στη συνέχεια. Κι ούτε το παραγωγικό τέρμα -_φίο_ έχει χρησιμοποιηθεί στην παραγωγή κι άλλων συμμειγμάτων (όπως συνέβη με το, κατά τη γνώμη μου πολύ επιτυχημένο, -_ισμικό_ το οποίο πλέον παραπέμπει αμέσως στο αγγλικό -_ware_ καθιστώντας έτσι άμεσα αναγνωρίσιμους τυχόν νέους όρους) — αφήστε που μπορεί να προκαλέσει κι αμηχανίες αν τυχόν προκύψει ανάγκη μονολέκτησης του _logical digit_, οπότε θα έχουμε την (σφόδρα ανεπιθύμητη) σύμπτωση με την υπάρχουσα λέξη _λοφίο_. Αλλά, όπως συμβαίνει με κάθε ισχυρισμό σε τούτη τη ζωή, τώρα ήρθε η ώρα να δοκιμαστεί πραγματικά η δύναμη του δυφίου στην παραγωγή και σύνθεση νέων όρων — διότι, αν αποδειχθεί ότι τα όριά του είναι πεπερασμένα και περιορισμένα, τότε η χρησιμότητά του πέφτει κατακόρυφα.

Ο νέος αγγλικός όρος που πρέπει να αποδώσουμε στην ελληνική είναι το *qubit*. Ο όρος _qubit_ είναι σύμμειγμα [=qu(antum )bit] πάνω στο (ήδη!) σύμμειγμα _bit_. Προσέξτε εδώ πενιά που κάνει η αγγλόφωνη ορολογία, και τι δυσθεώρητο επίπεδο πρόκλησης βάζει σε όποιον επιχειρήσει να εξελληνίσει τον όρο:
__●__Για άλλη μια φορά δείχνει πως δεν έχει πρόβλημα με τα απανωτά συμμείγματα, ενώ η ελληνική οροδοσία νιώθει άβολα σε αυτό το θέμα (πρβλ. σχετικά την περίπτωση του όρου _phlog_, που είναι σύμμειγμα του _photoblog_, όρου που περιέχει ήδη το σύμμειγμα _blog_).
__●__Κολλάει το _qu_- τού _quantum_ μπροστά από το σύμφωνο b, παρόλο που αυτό δεν γίνεται στις αγγλικές λέξεις (παρά μόνον σε ξενικές, κατά κανόνα αραβικές).
__●__Αλλάζει την προφορά από _κου_ (που έχουν το —εκ των συνθετικών— _quantum_ και η —μόνη άλλη λέξη με _qu_- μπροστά από b— _qubba_) σε _κιου_, με αποτέλεσμα η νέα λέξη να ακούγεται το ίδιο με την υφιστάμενη αγγλική λέξη _cubit_ που παναπεί _κύβιτον_ (πήχυς) και αποτελεί την αρχαιότερη καταγεγραμμένη μονάδα μήκους και ίσως την πιο κοινή των αρχαίων χρόνων — με ό,τι υποσυνείδητες συνδηλώσεις μπορεί αυτό να σημαίνει. Θα μπορούσε ενδεχομένως εδώ να ισχυριστεί κάποιος ότι ο αγγλόφωνος ορολόγος επαναλαμβάνει, σ' ένα δεύτερο μη προβεβλημένο επίπεδο, αυτό που έκανε π.χ. με το _phishing_ μετασχηματίζοντας μια υπάρχουσα γνωστή λέξη (το _fishing_) σε έναν νέο όρο με αλλαγή τού τρόπου γραφής και διατήρηση της προφοράς;

Για να μην μακρηγορούμε άλλο, καλούμαστε λοιπόν εμείς τώρα να αποδώσουμε το _qubit_: Κβαφίο; Κυφίο; Κβηφίο; Κβαδυφίο; Κβαντικό δυφίο; Κβαντικό ψηφίο; Ή τελικά απλώς qubit; Και, αν _qubit_, μήπως αυτό θα είναι η εκκωφαντικότερη παραδοχή τής ήττας του _δυφίου_, που επιλέχθηκε ακριβώς λόγω της παραγωγικότητάς του;

Πάντως είμαστε ανοιχτοί σε όλες τις προτάσεις για τη βέλτιστη ορολογικώς απόδοση του _qubit_.


ΥΓ Και το γνωστό αστείο, μια και το θέμα μας είναι κατά βάση (pun intended) δυαδικό:
Υπάρχουν 10 είδη ανθρώπων — αυτοί που σκαμπάζουν από δυαδικό, κι αυτοί που δεν σκαμπάζουν.


----------



## agezerlis (Apr 18, 2010)

Ο Στέφανος Τραχανάς στο σχετικό κεφάλαιο (κεφ. 15) του βιβλίου του λέει:



> Στην περίπτωση του κβαντικού υπολογιστή λοιπόν, το bit –ως φυσικό αντικείμενο– είναι ένα κβαντικό σύστημα, ένα quantum bit, και κατά σύντμηση qubit. Ελληνική απόδοση κβαντικό δυφίο ή, απλούστερα, κβαντοδυφίο.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 18, 2010)

Σωστά, ξέχασα να αναφέρω το *κβαντοδυφίο* — το οποίο εγώ το είχα πρωτοακούσει κατά την ανακοίνωση των Βασ. Κόρκα κ.ά. (http://www.eleto.gr/download/Conferences/5th%20Conference/5th_28-29-KorkasPavlidesRogersPaper.pdf) στο 5ο διεθνές συνέδριο της ΕΛΕΤΟ (http://www.eleto.gr/en/papers.htm#5thPapers), που έγινε το 2005. Έχει 6 ευρήματα σήμερα, με το _qubit_ να έχει >500 (λέω αυτά που μέτρησα).

Να επισημάνω, ωστόσο, κάτι που θεωρώ σημαντικό — σε επίπεδο ακολουθούμενου μηχανισμού: Ο μηχανισμός που γεννά τον όρο _κβαντοδυφίο_ δεν είναι ο ίδιος με αυτόν που χρησιμοποιήθηκε στο ίδιο το _qubit_, το _bit_ και το _δυφίο_ (δηλ. το σύμμειγμα). Εδώ απλώς αποδίδουμε μονολεκτικά το _quantum bit_ (κατά το σχήμα _quantum mechanics = κβαντομηχανική_), όχι το _qubit_. Καλώς ή κακώς, όπως ανέφερα και προηγουμένως, η ελληνική δυστοκεί όταν καλείται να αποδώσει σύμμειγμα πάνω στο σύμμειγμα.


----------



## pidyo (Apr 18, 2010)

Καταρχάς, να επικροτήσω τον θεσπέσιο τίτλο.:)

Επί της ουσίας, έχω μια πιο θεμελιώδη απορία: γιατί πρέπει σώνει και καλά σ' έναν νεολογισμό να ακολουθήσουμε και τη _διαδικασία _σχηματισμού του αντίστοιχου ξένου όρου; Γιατί, δηλαδή, πρέπει να χρησιμοποιήσουμε ένα σύμμειγμα για το bit και το qubit, αφού τα συμμείγματα είναι τόσο διαφορετικά στη λογική και στη χρήση τους στα αγγλικά; Και Μήτσο αν το μετέφραζαν το bit οι ορολόγοι μας θα το δεχόμουν, εάν ο όρος είχε λογική, σαφή σχηματισμό, εννοιολογική ακρίβεια, προέβλεπε σωστά όλες τις πιθανές χρήσεις, κλπ.


----------



## Themis (Apr 18, 2010)

Έξοχη η παρουσίαση του θέματος, θερμές ευχαριστίες στον μη φεισθέντα κόπου και χρόνου προς ανύψωσιν του (ομολογουμένως ήδη υψηλού) μορφωτικού επιπέδου των λεξιλογούντων. Συμφωνώ απολύτως με τη λογική των ερωτημάτων. Μάλλον όλοι υποθέτουμε τι θα γίνει τελικά: qubit λατινόγραπτο για τους πολλούς, κβαντικό μπιτ για τους λίγους, κβαντικό δυφίο για τους ελάχιστους. Ο αναλογικός (και ρεαλιστικός) ελληνοπρεπής σχηματισμός θα απαιτούσε *κβαντίο, αλλά αυτό θα είχε μια κάποια πιθανότητα επικράτησης μόνο αν το δυφίο ήταν ψωμοτύρι, κάτι που βεβαίως δεν ισχύει. Το μόνο ερώτημα που μου τίθεται είναι αν τυχόν, δίπλα στο κβαντικό μπιτ, μπορέσει να ευδοκιμήσει το κβαντομπίτ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 18, 2010)

Themis said:


> Το μόνο ερώτημα που μου τίθεται είναι αν τυχόν, δίπλα στο κβαντικό μπιτ, μπορέσει να ευδοκιμήσει το κβαντομπίτ.


Και για τους πιο τολμηρούς, γιατί όχι κβαμπίτ; (Ευχ, Ζαζ!)


----------



## nickel (Apr 19, 2010)

Εγώ ήθελα τουλάχιστον 24 ώρες για να συνέλθω από την ανάγνωση του ζαζούλειου προφιτερόλ («δύσκολο να το περιγράψεις, πολύ βαρύ, πολύ γλυκό, αδύνατο να το ξεχάσεις»).

Τα δικά μου προβλήματα είναι λίγα και θα εκτεθούν ολιγόλογα:


Το _δυφίο_ με έχει μπερδέψει και τώρα προσπαθώ πάντα να μην μπλέξω το _δυφίο_ με το _διφυές_ και το _διφυές_ με το _δυφίο_ και βάλω τα _ ανάποδα.
[*]Με τη λογική που το bit έγινε δυφίο, γιατί το byte έγινε δυφιοσυλλαβή και όχι δύγμα; (Byte < bite, άρα δύγμα < δήγμα.)
[*]Με τη λογική που το bit έγινε μπιτ, γιατί να μη γίνει κιούμπιτ το qubit; Αυτό το τρίτο το λέω στα σοβαρά.
_


----------



## Themis (Apr 19, 2010)

Μέχρι να σερβίρει ο καθ' ύλην αρμόδιος το επόμενο προφιτερόλ...


> * Το δυφίο με έχει μπερδέψει


Όπως όλους. Οπότε ξέχασέ το (όπως όλοι).


> * Με τη λογική που το bit έγινε δυφίο, γιατί το byte έγινε δυφιοσυλλαβή και όχι δύγμα; (Byte < bite, άρα δύγμα < δήγμα.)


Δεν ξέρω, αλλά υποθέτω ότι φοβήθηκαν μην τους δαγκώσουν.


> * Με τη λογική που το bit έγινε μπιτ, γιατί να μη γίνει κιούμπιτ το qubit; Αυτό το τρίτο το λέω στα σοβαρά.


Έχεις δίκιο, ήταν παράλειψη να μην το αναφέρουμε. Νομίζω ότι αυτό συμβαίνει επειδή επικεντρωνόμαστε στον γραπτό λόγο, και μάλιστα στο τώρα. Πιθανολογώντας το "λατινόγραπτο qubit", υπέθετα ασφαλώς ότι όλοι θα το _λένε _κιούμπιτ. Προβλέπω πορεία παρόμοια με το μπιτ: ότι στην αρχή θα γράφεται με λατινικά και, ΑΝ γενικευτεί η σχετική τεχνολογία και άρα και η λέξη, θα καταλήξουν να το γράφουν όλοι με ελληνικά (εκτός αν θέλουν να κάνουν φιγούρα, βέβαια).


----------



## daeman (Apr 19, 2010)

nickel said:


> [...]Τα δικά μου προβλήματα είναι λίγα και θα εκτεθούν ολιγόλογα:
> 
> Το _δυφίο_ με έχει μπερδέψει και τώρα προσπαθώ πάντα να μην μπλέξω το _δυφίο_ με το _διφυές_ και το _διφυές_ με το _δυφίο_ και βάλω τα _ ανάποδα.
> _


_
 Το οκταδύφιο παρακάτω, το έγραψα αρχικά οκταδίφυο. 


nickel said:



Με τη λογική που το bit έγινε μπιτ, γιατί να μη γίνει κιούμπιτ το qubit; Αυτό το τρίτο το λέω στα σοβαρά.

Click to expand...

Μην το γελάς ντιπ. Αυτό μου φαίνεται πως θα γίνει τελικά, ό,τι και να πούμε εδώ, εκεί ή παραπέρα. Όπως η πιάτσα - απλά και οικονομικά - χρησιμοποιεί παντού το μπιτ για το bit και λέει οχτάμπιτα, τριανταδυάμπιτα κι εξηντατετράμπιτα π.χ. (αντί για οκταδύφια, τριανταδυοδύφια  κι εξηντατετραδύφια), έτσι βλέπω και τα κιούμπιτα, των κιούμπιτων, ω κιούμπιτα.

Σε τέτοιο πόνημα και με τέτοιο τίτλο, υποκλίνομαι ευχαριστών, ω Ζάζουλα! :)_


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 23, 2010)

Zazula said:


> ...με αποτέλεσμα η νέα λέξη να ακούγεται το ίδιο με την υφιστάμενη αγγλική λέξη _cubit_ που παναπεί _κύβιτον_ (πήχυς) και αποτελεί την αρχαιότερη καταγεγραμμένη μονάδα μήκους και ίσως την πιο κοινή των αρχαίων χρόνων — με ό,τι υποσυνείδητες συνδηλώσεις μπορεί αυτό να σημαίνει.



Το κύβιτο είναι, εδώ και λίγες ημέρες, και η νομισματική μονάδα στο σκακιστικό ιστότοπο ChessCube όπου παίζω αραιά και πού κανά μπλιτσάκι, φυσικά με άλλο χρηστώνυμο. Ενδιαφερόμενοι αντίπαλοι στείλτε pm και πιάστε στασίδι στη σειρά... :)


----------



## nickel (May 26, 2010)

Από την Ομάδα ΕΛΟΤ/ΤΕ48/ΟΕ1 «Ορολογία Πληροφορικής» υιοθετήθηκαν οι αποδόσεις:

*quantum bit, qubit -> κβαντικό δυφίο, κβαντοδυφίο*
ως ενταγμένες πλήρως στους τρόπους οροδοσίας των διάφορων κβαντικών μεγεθών που κατασημαίνονται είτε με το επίθετο _κβαντικός_ είτε με το συνθετικό _κβαντο-_ όπως _κβαντοφυσική_ (_κβαντική φυσική_), _κβαντοηλεκτρονική_ (_κβαντική ηλεκτρονική_), _κβαντομηχανική_ (_κβαντική μηχανική_) κ.ά. (Ο όρος _κβαντοδυφίο_ είναι ένας από τους πολλούς σύμπλοκους όρους —κυρίως τηλεπικοινωνιακούς— που εκμεταλλεύονται την απόδοση του _bit_ με το μονολεκτικό και σύντομο σύμμειγμα _δυφίο_). 

Ανακοίνωση του Κώστα Βαλεοντή.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 17, 2010)

nickel said:


> Από την Ομάδα ΕΛΟΤ/ΤΕ48/ΟΕ1 «Ορολογία Πληροφορικής» υιοθετήθηκαν οι αποδόσεις:
> *quantum bit, qubit -> κβαντικό δυφίο, κβαντοδυφίο*


Στο Ορόγραμμα Νο. 104 αναφέρεται στα εισαγωγικά τής απόφασης: «Με αφορμή σχετική διαδικτυακή συζήτηση, η Ομάδα ΤΕ48/ΟΕ1 «Ορολογία Πληροφορικής», συλλογικό μέλος της ΕΛΕΤΟ, ενημέρωσε το ΓΕΣΥ ότι υιοθέτησε τις αποδόσεις: *quantum bit, qubit*  = *κβαντικό δυφίο, κβαντοδυφίο* κλπ». Λέτε (δεδομένου ότι η «σχετική διαδικτυακή συζήτηση» δεν κατονομάζεται) να πρόκειται για τούτη 'δώ; :)


----------



## earthoddity (May 18, 2011)

Zazula, ΠΟΛΛΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ (εις τη ν) ΜΠΡΑΒΟ για την ανάλυσή σου... πωπω δεν φαντάζεσαι τη δικαίωση που ένιωσα με την απόλυτα τεκμηριωμένη απόδειξη ότι το ΔΥΦΙΟ είναι ένας απόλυτα αποτυχημένος όρος, που ΜΟΝΟ η ΕΛΕΤΟ χρησιμοποιεί και διαδίδει. 
Λυπάμαι που έχω εξαφανιστεί από το φόρουμ, όφειλα να εμφανιστώ ως κομήτης μετά από αυτό που διάβασα (ακολούθησα νήμα από άλλο post στο fb), ελπίζω να τα καταφέρω κάποια στιγμή να σας πω τα νέα μου (καλά, πολύ καλά!) του 2011... για το 2010, ευτυχώς που είναι πια παρελθόν (πολύ δύσκολα). Επίσης, ας διορθώσει κάποιος αν έχω κάνει λάθος το χρωματισμό της άσχετης "σφήνας". Φιλικούς χαιρετισμούς σε όλους από Κεφαλονιά :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 2, 2014)

earthoddity said:


> ... το ΔΥΦΙΟ είναι ένας απόλυτα αποτυχημένος όρος, που ΜΟΝΟ η ΕΛΕΤΟ χρησιμοποιεί και διαδίδει. ...



Μπορώ να συνεισφέρω από άμεση γνώση ότι ο όρος χρησιμοποιείται και από τις Πανεπιστημιακές Εκδόσεις Κρήτης (και ότι άμα τον συνηθίσεις λίγο και, ιδίως, άμα δουλέψεις με τα παράγωγά του, δεν βαριοπέφτει τόσο πολύ στο στομάχι)...


----------



## Leximaniac (Jun 2, 2014)

Από άμεση γνώση να συνεισφέρω κι εγώ ότι ο όρος χρησιμοποιείται και κατά τη διδασκαλία του μαθήματος Υπολογιστών και εφαρμογών του ΠΜΣ Τεχνογλωσσία στο ΕΚΠΑ/Μετσόβιο.


----------



## bpbp (Jul 14, 2016)

drsiebenmal said:


> Μπορώ να συνεισφέρω από άμεση γνώση ότι ο όρος χρησιμοποιείται και από τις Πανεπιστημιακές Εκδόσεις Κρήτης (και ότι άμα τον συνηθίσεις λίγο και, ιδίως, άμα δουλέψεις με τα παράγωγά του, δεν βαριοπέφτει τόσο πολύ στο στομάχι)...


 «Στην περίπτωση του κβαντικού υπολογιστή λοιπόν, το bit –ως φυσικό αντικείµενο–
είναι ένα κβαντικό σύστηµα, ένα quantum bit, και κατά σύντµηση qubit. Ελληνική
απόδοση κβαντικό δυφίο ή, απλούστερα, κβαντοδυφίο.»
σ.652
Πηγή: http://www.cup.gr/Files/files/chapters/kbanto_II_kef_15.pdf


----------



## Themis (Mar 13, 2019)

Όπως είπαμε, το qubit προφέρεται κιούμπιτ. Προφανέστατα, cubic bit ή άλλως *κυβικό δυφίο* :



https://www.news247.gr/epistimi/i-c...icle&utm_campaign=24MediaWidget&utm_term=Pos2

Συμπέρασμα: οι τσαχπινιές με τον χρόνο έχουν επιπτώσεις και στον χώρο.


----------

